# So here is a doosey! Passport Citizenship Questions.



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all,

Time for some fun!

This is not so much for me but for my sister in law.

**Setting**
She is Italian and has lived in the UK many years, studied and has a degree from the UK. She married a Ugandan in the UK and has a UK marriage certificate. I am not overly sure about his paperwork but he has been in the UK many years and travelled to Italy and back at least twice to my knowledge.

**Scenario**
They have since had twins and would like to bring them to Italy to visit the family. They have applied for English passports for the twins and these appear to have been refused citing a lack of the correct papers, papers which my sister in law says do not exist and cannot exist.

Obviously neither parent is British but the twins were born in the UK. My sister in law would now like to enquire as to how to get them Italian passports. She has asked us to look into it but I thought I would save myself a morning in an italian comune and ask here instead.

**The Question**
How easy will it be for them (not very I imagine) to get Italian passports for there British born children from a Ugandan father?

Any thoughts, advice, links etc much appreciated!

Kenzo


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

If she is Italian, she needs to begin by registering the births of her children. She can do so by following the instructions here: To register a birth

Once their births have been properly registered, she can obtain their passports here: Apply for an Italian passport

To clarify, Italian citizenship is passed by an Italian parent (either parent). So long as the parent held Italian citizenship at the time of her child's birth (and, said birth occurred on or after January 1, 1948 if the Italian parent is female), then the child is automatically an Italian citizen.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If she is registered with the consulate? She should be on the AIRE list.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

KenzoXIV said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Time for some fun!
> 
> ...


Anyone born in the UK on or after 1 January 1983 is not automatically a British Citizen. Only those with a British Citizen or UK permanent resident parent can get British Citizenship at birth. 

If your sister in law has stayed in the UK as an Italian for 5 years or more and exercise EEA treaty rights in the UK during her stay, she can apply for an UK permanent residence card. Please see link below for details - 

https://www.gov.uk/apply-for-a-uk-residence-card/permanent-residence-card

The same goes to her Ugandan husband.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys,

I have passed it all on to her and hopefully she will get it sorted.

Many thanks

Kenzo


----------

